# 1to1 Scale in Steam



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

This is real model railroading in 1to1 scale! Restored locomotive ATSF 3415 in Abilene KS on the Abilene and Smokey Valley RR.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I see it's sitting on a good ole Peco Insulfrog turnout.

Has it been converted to DCC yet? 

Nice, always a thrill to see these marvelous
machines still working.

Don


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I think it also has scale head Kaydee couplers installed with the trip pins removed.

It was great to watch it run.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice detailing! some weathering and it will look real!!


----------

